# Best (Coolest) DH SPD shoe



## cake96861 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the grey Shimano MP66, not sure if that's the right model, what other shoes are there out there that are like regular shoes?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

The oakley wrench

http://oakley.com/o/o4183d/p13397


----------



## Jakeowens (Aug 29, 2006)

If your lookin for a cheaper option (35 bucks) check these out

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14200-285_SETRV5-0-Search--/Sette-Rival-Shoes.htm

They dont look the coolest, but the price is right and they're SPD. They are pretty comfortable, look alright, and get the job done. Good value in my book

Sizes run a lil small, I'd get a half size bigger than you usually wear.


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

the 661 launch shoes are pretty much reinforced skate shoes with spd mounts


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

661 shoes are crap. I had a pair and within the first two rides they started to tear apart. They are also so bulky that they kept getting sucked under the down tube. Then about 2 months later, the spd cleat wouldn't even stay in.


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

I have the shimanos but they came in black from jenson, there was no option either. Thought I was getting gray. Still looks cool, so far so good but haven't had them long.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Tough question*

There's not really much out there IMO in the way of really good DH/AM SPD shoes. Most MTB shoes are just roadie shoes on steroids. On the other hand, you don't some all leather, non-breathing combat boot. I bought 3 pairs of AXO Decents when they used to make them, and they're the best hard core MTB SPD shoes I've even had. Though they don't look like it from the pic, they actually have excellent breathability while offering very good ankle protection and support. We have lots of rocks and cactus, and these things have been awesome. They last a long time too.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

http://pricepoint.com/detail/15414-285_SSONV6-1-Clothing-133-Shoes/Mountain/661-Nuevo-Shoe.htm

The ones i'm using... pretty cool and tough... Not too sure about the mud shedding ability though... i've had some problems with mud getting stuck at the cleats...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this shoe rock's
View attachment 211702


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*661 are Poop?*

Aw man...I just ordered a pair of 661's after hearing good things. :madman: 
They're really poo?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been using 661's all summer with no issues at all, I thought they were great actually.


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> Aw man...I just ordered a pair of 661's after hearing good things. :madman:
> They're really poo?


Na, they're fine and good value.

Oakleys look the nicest IMO...


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

*adidas*

The ones pictured by 6664 above. The best I've had, anyway. Toe protection ankle protection and you can clip back in easily.

Best IMO. I think Go-Ride sells them.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

TNC said:


> There's not really much out there IMO in the way of really good DH/AM SPD shoes. Most MTB shoes are just roadie shoes on steroids. On the other hand, you don't some all leather, non-breathing combat boot. I bought 3 pairs of AXO Decents when they used to make them, and they're the best hard core MTB SPD shoes I've even had. Though they don't look like it from the pic, they actually have excellent breathability while offering very good ankle protection and support. We have lots of rocks and cactus, and these things have been awesome. They last a long time too.


They are also the most ridiculous looking things you could put on your feet this side of 12" aquarium platforms....


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

id recommend the adidas aswell, teh oakley offering isnt half bad either just pricey and the 661 is pretty sick too, looks like a skater shoe!


----------



## caspar (Feb 2, 2004)

*The old Sidis !*

Cant remeber their name , and unsure if they still make them , but they are/were SPD ready.
Cheers


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

attomixt said:


> I have the shimanos but they came in black from jenson, there was no option either. Thought I was getting gray. Still looks cool, so far so good but haven't had them long.


Same. I ordered gray because there wasn't an option for black, but they came in black. WTF?


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*wow*

:yikes: those are really sick!!


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Oakely Wrench. I have a pair and they are awsomed. You can grip the pedal in the turns if you feel like unclipping, they clip in without rubbing anything, they are damn comfy on and off the bike and the look great.


----------



## zstyle_22 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Oakley's are sick! Go for those.


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

Adidas Hematomas definatly :thumbsup: best downhill SPD shoe BY FAR


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

screw SPD 5.10 all the way


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*What do you wear?*



coma13 said:


> They are also the most ridiculous looking things you could put on your feet this side of 12" aquarium platforms....


Rubber thongs from WalMart?


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> screw SPD 5.10 all the way


*cough* noob *cough*

jk jk lol


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Before I switched to 5.10s, I was rocking Hematomas. They were pretty sick.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> screw SPD 5.10 all the way


I just bought some 5.10 anasazis, so stoked to go out and use them tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

TNC said:


> Rubber thongs from WalMart?


Try Target butthole!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TNC- Those mx/bike riding boot things are heinous. 

And the Sidi ones are insane, too. They're like MX boots, but look to be a bit lighter. Why the hell would anyone buy those?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Target butthole???*



coma13 said:


> Try Target butthole!


Sounds more like some kind of perverted sex store than a shoe store.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

matt said:


> And the Sidi ones are insane, too. They're like MX boots, but look to be a bit lighter. Why the hell would anyone buy those?


Because they offer double shin protection. That shiny thing aint plastic. You can dig your knee/shin guards into the top of the boot to keep the guard from moving. There's also a hard plastic toe guard that's replaceable. And there's plastic for the ankle sides for protection.

If SIDI made their crossfires for MTB, I'd buy those puppies in a nanosecond regardless of the $450 price. I suppose one could always drill some clips into the soles if desperate. Protection is no joking matter. The more you have, the better. Reading these forums as a noob, it amazes me how serious some people claim to be and spend wild amounts of money on their bike, yet skimp on protection, and then pay for it later, as you will.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

holy back from the dead, batman


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

bcdale said:


> Because they offer double shin protection. That shiny thing aint plastic. You can dig your knee/shin guards into the top of the boot to keep the guard from moving. There's also a hard plastic toe guard that's replaceable. And there's plastic for the ankle sides for protection.
> 
> If SIDI made their crossfires for MTB, I'd buy those puppies in a nanosecond regardless of the $450 price. I suppose one could always drill some clips into the soles if desperate. Protection is no joking matter. The more you have, the better. Reading these forums as a noob, it amazes me how serious some people claim to be and spend wild amounts of money on their bike, yet skimp on protection, and then pay for it later, as you will.


You ride in hockey pants? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, that sounds unbelievably uncomfortable.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I think somebody just wants to brag about his boots....


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Those sidi's must be a blast to pedal in. I know they are advertised as having the hinged ankles, but still. I know my mx boots barely move at the ankle.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bcdale said:


> Because they offer double shin protection. That shiny thing aint plastic. You can dig your knee/shin guards into the top of the boot to keep the guard from moving. There's also a hard plastic toe guard that's replaceable. And there's plastic for the ankle sides for protection.
> 
> If SIDI made their crossfires for MTB, I'd buy those puppies in a nanosecond regardless of the $450 price. I suppose one could always drill some clips into the soles if desperate. Protection is no joking matter. The more you have, the better. Reading these forums as a noob, it amazes me how serious some people claim to be and spend wild amounts of money on their bike, yet skimp on protection, and then pay for it later, as you will.


i have a hard time beleiving you ride in all of that. what do you do, huck off skyscappers?


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I said IF they made those boots for MTB I would buy them, but they do not. I have the Sidi Avalanche which are made for MTB. The boot I have pictured is for racing, road use. But it incorporates better ankle protection than you'll find in anything. Same goes for the hockey pants.

Unlike 90% of the people whose posts I read on this forum, I take protection very fking seriously. And apparently the industry does not; going by the cheap flimsy plastic toy BS they shove up your rooter and expect you to buy. I like armor with no gaps in it and few joints and restricted movement to a point, I don't even consider most of the "pro" stuff worthy. I knew a guy who got a hip/pelvic bone injury from a slow speed bike fall, and none of these puny padded shorts on the market is going to save your ass. I'm even surprised it isn't the same level of protection for other sports where a cup is required/recommended.

And if you'd bothered to look at my profile info, you'd see I have a DH rig. While it may not be all sparkled out with glitter gems, like some people on here, it's more than what most have.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bcdale said:


> The reading comprehension level in this place is pretty dim.
> 
> I said IF they made those boots for MTB I would buy them, but they do not. I have the Sidi Avalanche which are made for MTB. The boot I have pictured is for racing, road use. But it incorporates better ankle protection than you'll find in anything. Same goes for the hockey pants.
> 
> ...


describe said hip injury. not trying to give you a hard time but was it like a bruise, a bone chip or did he dislocate it? cuz being a hockey player all my life i can 100% assure you hockey pants will save you from getting bruises (in most cases) and maybe, just maybe, if you are insainly lucky save you from chipping a bone, but they're not gonna save you from breaking anything. hockey pants are made for taking away the sting of pucks and slashes and checks, not falling off your bike at 30 miles per hour.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I own a set of Sidi Crossfire SRS boots for riding the dirt bike. I never knew that a boot could be that comfortable. The worst thing you can do for yourself is ever try a pair of those on...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> I own a set of Sidi Crossfire SRS boots for riding the dirt bike. I never knew that a boot could be that comfortable. The worst thing you can do for yourself is ever try a pair of those on...


I work for a Sidi dealer and we're pretty good about not even bringing them out for people we know can't afford them. They're death traps for your wallet. I've got a few pairs.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

bcdale said:


> ... ..... ..... ..


Troll


----------



## mattyj (Mar 13, 2010)

bcdale said:


> I like armor with no gaps in it and few joints and restricted movement to a point, I don't even consider most of the "pro" stuff worthy.


Seriously... restricted movement?? Armour with no gaps??....sounds like it would be good for jousting.

Please post a pic of yourself in your chosen riding garb, on said "more than most" DH ride, with restricted movement style.

I need a good laugh tonight.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

bcdale said:


> I said IF they made those boots for MTB I would buy them, but they do not. I have the Sidi Avalanche which are made for MTB. The boot I have pictured is for racing, road use. But it incorporates better ankle protection than you'll find in anything. Same goes for the hockey pants.
> 
> Unlike 90% of the people whose posts I read on this forum, I take protection very fking seriously. And apparently the industry does not; going by the cheap flimsy plastic toy BS they shove up your rooter and expect you to buy. I like armor with no gaps in it and few joints and restricted movement to a point, I don't even consider most of the "pro" stuff worthy. I knew a guy who got a hip/pelvic bone injury from a slow speed bike fall, and none of these puny padded shorts on the market is going to save your ass. I'm even surprised it isn't the same level of protection for other sports where a cup is required/recommended.
> 
> And if you'd bothered to look at my profile info, you'd see I have a DH rig. While it may not be all sparkled out with glitter gems, like some people on here, it's more than what most have.


Hum...

Should I wear more minimalist protection and risk some of the less likely injuries....

Or should I die of heat stroke fumbling down the mountain in a suit of armor...

Sounds like a tough choice.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> Hum...
> 
> Should I wear more minimalist protection and risk some of the less likely injuries....
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. These days, I'm rocking Specialized clip-in XC shoes with the harder toe, carbon knuckle gloves, Tomcat hardshell kneepads, 661 spine armor, and a 661 Flight DOT helmet. I keep the really critical stuff covered up that way but in no way does any of that stuff impede my riding or cause me to overheat.


----------



## Pair0dimes (Oct 6, 2008)

mattyj said:


> Seriously... restricted movement?? Armour with no gaps??....sounds like it would be good for jousting.
> 
> Please post a pic of yourself in your chosen riding garb, on said "more than most" DH ride, with restricted movement style.
> 
> I need a good laugh tonight.


This is what immediately came to mind:


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

bcdale said:


> ...


resurrecting a 4yr old thread to preach your stance on protection? seriously? some people are just trolls wiithout knowing.

for someone who takes protection "very fking seriously", they would know using the right protection for the job is number 1. i'd like to see the testing and r&d which shows hockey pads will protect you better on the trail than what's on the market now.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, this was from 2006!!!


----------

